# Help for ideas



## Haley.Marie (May 2, 2012)

I am doing a cereal box for my photoshop class and I am doing mine hedgehog themed. I need help on a cute and original name for the cereal and a cute little slogan for it as we'll. thank you for your help!


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

Hedgehog cereal sounds painful lol


----------



## Haley.Marie (May 2, 2012)

Yeah lol. But it's just a box , so it won't be too painful


----------

